# Ich suche dich, zwecks Werbung ;)



## delilah2401 (8. Dezember 2019)

Falls du gern geworben werden möchtest melde dich gern hier

 

https://battle.net/recruit/5VQ2HPMTGQ

 

oder hier im Forum

 

Vielen Dank!!

 

Delilah


----------

